# Besoin de conseils pour Photothèque iCloud



## Dorian31 (24 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'aurai besoin d'éclaircissements svp de la part de quelqu'un utilisant ou connaissant bien la photothèque iCloud

J'hésite à souscrire à un abonnement iCloud à 200Go pour 2,99e par mois, dans le but d'activer la photothèque iCloud afin d'avoir toute mes photos tout le temps sur mes deux appareils : un iPhone et un MacBook Pro. 

J'aurai aimé savoir, une fois la photothèque activée, que va t'il se passer concrètement ? 

Mes photos et albums, sur mon mac, vont t'il être accessible depuis mon iPhone ? Comment cela va t'il être agencé dans l'appli Photo de mon iPhone ? 

J'ai déjà le flux de photo activé depuis toujours. Les photos que je prends depuis mon iPhone ont toujours été transférée sur mon mac. À la fois dans la rubrique "Mon flux de Photos" mais aussi dans la rubrique principale "Photos", première de la liste, qui regroupe TOUTE les photos par ordre chronologique. 

Mais surtout, j'aurai aimé savoir qu'adviendrait t'il des photos que j'ai modifié ET/OU supprimé depuis mon iPhone ? Vont t'elles aussi être modifiées et supprimées dans la bibliothèque de mon mac (la rubrique "Photo" qui regroupe toute les photos) ?

Actuellement toute les photos ayant été modifiées ou supprimées depuis mon iPhone n'ont pas été modifiées ou supprimées sur mon mac, la photothèque iCloud n'ayant jamais été activé. Est-ce que les photos que j'ai supprimé de mon iPhone et qui sont donc encore sur mon mac vont être transféré de nouveau sur mon iPhone ? 

J'ai 80Go de vidéo et photo sur mon mac. Cet espace va t'il être libéré sur mon mac ? 

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair dans mes questions ! :s Mais voici en gros ce que je voudrais et ce que je ne voudrais pas : 

-Je voudrais que les photos de ma pellicule que j'ai supprimé quand j'ai fais des tri, et/ou que j'ai pris le temps de modifier depuis mon iPhone, soient supprimées et/ou modifiées dans la bibliothèque de mon mac après avoir activé la photothèque iCloud. 

-Je ne voudrais pas que les photos qui se sont transféré sur mon mac et que j'ai, par la suite, supprimé de mon iPhone quand j'ai fais des tri, se retrouvent de nouveau sur mon iPhone après avoir activé la photothèque iCloud. 

Merci d'avance pour les renseignements, ce n'est pas très clair dans mon esprit. Je peux donner plus d'info si besoin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A bientôt.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour 

voici mes réglages 

dans photos ,


----------



## Dorian31 (25 Septembre 2018)

Salut, 

Ton intervention ne m'a pas trop aidé.


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Plus qu'un long discours
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204264
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201317


----------



## Dorian31 (26 Septembre 2018)

Je n'ai pas pris le temps de venir poser un long message sur un forum pour qu'on m'envois des liens de support accessible depuis Google par le bais de deux mots clés. 

Ce que je recherche c'est l'expérience de quelqu'un qui a activé le service et m'explique ce qui s'est passé pour lui, en répondant aux questions posées.

Ce que je veux, c'est qu'en activant le service, je n'ai pas à devoir re effectuer les tri que j'ai pu faire au fil du temps. Je veux que les photos que j'ai supprimé et/ou modifié depuis de mon iPhone et qui sont encore sur mon mac actuellement soient aussi supprimé et modifié du mac lorsque le service sera activé. 

Ce que je ne veux pas, c'est lorsque que le service sera activé, que toute les photos qui ont atterrit sur mon mac, mais qui ont été supprimé de mon iPhone suite à mes tris soient téléchargés dans le cloud.  

Et je ne trouve pas la réponse dans les tutos de support Apple. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Septembre 2018)

La réponse est dans ces liens; en sachant que la photothèque iCloud est un service de synchronisation. Par conséquent les motifs effectuées sur un appareil seront répercutées CQFD


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2018)

Le problème, par rapport à la demande détaillée de Dorian, c'est que lors de l'activation du service tout va être fusionné entre la photothèque du Mac et celle de l'iPhone...

Il y aura nécessairement un gros boulot de nettoyage pour supprimer les photos qui l'avaient été sur l'iPhone mais qui vont réapparaître car elles sont toujours sur le Mac.


----------



## Dorian31 (26 Septembre 2018)

D'accord merci ! 

Je ne me sens pas trop de rattraper des années de tri. Tant pis pour la photothèque icloud. Et tant pis pour moi


----------



## Vinyl (5 Octobre 2018)

Hello,

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais j’utilise la synchronisation iCloud pour mes photos. Voilà donc mon expérience.
J’ai une bibliothèque photo  (400 GO) qui était à la base sur mon iMac. Ce sont des photos de mon iPhone et de mon reflex. C’était initialement une bibliothèque iPhoto que j’ai passé sur Photo.

Ensuite, j’ai activé iCloud (offre 2 To) pour sauver mes photos dans le cloud. Comme ça, si je perds mes ordis (incendie, vol, etc), je suis sur de récupérer mes photos. La synchro fonctionne bien entre mes mes ordis (iMac un peu vieux qui rame, macBook pro 2011 et macbook pro 2018). Sur le 2011, j’ai activé « optimisez le stockage du Mac » qui fonctionne bien. La bibliothèque ne fait que 100 GO. Mais je dois dois éditer une photo, il faut attendre que l’ordinal se charge. Sur mon iMac, j’ai les originaux dans la bibliothèque Photos sur le disque interne et sur mon Mac Pro 2018, j’ai les originaux dans la bibliothèque Photos  sur un disque externe SSD.

Tout est synchro, si je supprime une photo, elle est supprimée partout. C’est un avantage (pas besoin de gérer plusieurs bibliothèque) mais cela peut être un inconvénient dans certains cas (par exemple, le cas ou tu veux supprimer une photo de ton iPhone mais la garder sur ton mac. Cela ne peu pas fonctionner si tu active iCloud sur ton iPhone.

Dernier point : je n’ai pas activé iCloud Photo sur mon iPhone. Je sauve les photos sur mon mac, elle se retrouve ensuite dans iCloud mais la bibliothèque photo de l’iphone n’est pas synchronisé. La raison est simple : la bibliothèque fait 400 Go et même en version optimisée, l’iPhone se remplit complètement. J’ai contacté Apple et c’est le comportement normal. Donc, je ne peux pas utiliser iCloud Photo sur mon iPhone car sur mon Mac la bibliothèque est trop grosse.

Donc tu pourrais activer iCloud sur ton mac et pas sur l'iPhone sur lequel tu ne conserves que les photos voulues. Tu importes les photos de l'iPhone régulièrement sur ton mac.

J’espère avoir répondu un peu à tes questions,

a+


----------



## Dorian31 (5 Octobre 2018)

Salut, 

Merci d'avoir partagé ton expérience Vinyl.


----------



## conicham1063 (7 Octobre 2018)

salut 
je continue sur le sujet de l'icloud, n'ayant plus de place sur le tel, j'ai pris l'option a 50giga de plus sur iCloud mais malgres avoir activer les options de stockage photo sur iCloud et l'option d'optimisation du stockage, aucunes photos se téléchargent sur le cloud. ça marque que le transfert est en pause.
Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi le transfert ne se fait pas? une solution?


----------



## Vinyl (8 Octobre 2018)

@conicham1063 Je ne sais pas mais il faut peut-être être en mode verrouillé, branché sur secteur et en wifi pour envoyer les photos sur iCloud ? C'est en tout cas comme ça que fonctionne pour les sauvegardes iCloud.


----------



## wip (8 Octobre 2018)

Ce dont je me souvient, c'est que lorsque j'ai activé la bibliothèque icloud, il a fallu s'armer de patience. Même avec une liaison fibre, il a fallut plus d'une journée pour que la synchronisation entre mes différents appareils se fasse. Donc il ne faut pas trop s'inquiéter dans les premières heures et ne pas faire attention à ce qu'affiche vos appareils.


----------



## Vinyl (8 Octobre 2018)

C’est super long ! J’ai configuré ma photothèque sur un SSD externe sur mon nouveau mac (ouvert un sujet ici pour en parler https://forums.macg.co/threads/reto...-photo-sur-disque-externe-ou-cle-usb.1308762/) et ça fait plusieurs jours que Photos téléchargent les originaux. La fibre PRO ne change rien, c’est très long !


----------

